# My stuff



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

A pair of Rottweilders to protect my gear when I'm not home 

HT:
2 Paradigm Studio 40v3 fronts, PSB 400i rears, and an Energy subwoofer, powered by a Marantz 7002.

Computer:
2 Paradigm Signature S2s and a B&W 12" sub powered by a Sony STR-DE945

Family Room:
A pair of Infinity RSiiib towers powered by a '89 Pioneer VSX-9700


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I remember well the PSB 400 i's. They were almost a clone of Paradigm's Monitor Series and the predecessor 5,7,9, and 11 SE MK 1,2, and 3. Like the SE Paradigms, the 400's use a Soft Dome Tweeter.
Nice choice for surrounds.

What made you decide to place your Signatures in your Computer System rather than your HT?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

> What made you decide to place your Signatures in your Computer System rather than your HT?


 Until recently I was using a 'digm studio center (the studios predate the sigs) and so I used the studios for timbre' matching. I now phantom the center and am considering selling it.

In addition to lazyness as a reason that the 40s and S2's have not switched places: I think I do more critical listening on my PC then my HT. Music: where I'm most likely to be annoyed by "good but wrong" sound, is mostly from my PC and in my family room. Also, I don't think the 40s would fit where the S2's are.


----------

